# Sr20vet Help



## B15VET (Apr 22, 2004)

*Andreas Miko*, I read your sig...nevertheless, your HELP IS WANTED!!!..lol!

Hey ppl...I'm new here and I hope to have fun.
I NEED SOME HELP!!
I have completed the physical installation of a SR20vet in a 1999 B15. Its coupled to a 5 speed LSD gearbox. I have two problems and relevant questions, thus far.
*PROBLEM #1*
I got no MAF. Don't ask why. How can I overcome this issue? Anyone has the part# for the vet MAF? I have a Z32 MAF and a HyperR AFC. Can this work efficiently?
*PROBLEM #2*
The throttle-body and the throttle position sensor both form a complete unit and is not cable operated. The DE and DET TB bolts right on using a spacer. Can I use the DE or DET TB/TPS on the vet so that it operates with the accelerator cable? 

Bonus quests...lol!!
1.What other issues might I encounter?
2.Is 2.5" dia. exhaust pipe sufficient?
3.The intercooler is mounted over the engine. If I do the necessary piping to make it a front mount setup, how would performance be affected??


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm not mistaken, you probably have what looks like a G20 and not a B15, which would make ur car a P11. Nevertheless, i think using a DE or DET throttle body would be ok. not sure about the rest


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I dunno.... the fact that the tps/throttle body is not cable operated makes me think it might be drive-by-wire which would pose a problem if you're not using the stock vet ecu. did you get the whole front clip? might have to switch over all of the gas pedal/throttle stuff.

For the exhaust, no smaller than 3" for max power.


----------



## B15VET (Apr 22, 2004)

*chimmike*..it is a B15...its the Japanese model also called a SUNNY. Its a RHD.
*spdracer*..i think i overheard the auto electrician say something about a 'drive-by-wire' like you mentioned. Unfortunately i didn't get a complete clip so the pedals and other stuff ain't here.
Well now that makes it two things I didn't get..the MAF sensor and the pedal throttle gismo. I got the ecu and harness. How can I make it work guys?
I had a det b4 with 2.5" piping. Is it necessary to up that size this soon?? What gains can I expect with 3" pipe over 2.5"?


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

Sounds like your car wants a stand alone and new tb and gas pedal from a SR20. Convert the drive by wire, run a MAP sensor and get the most out of your VET.


----------



## B15VET (Apr 22, 2004)

Chillboy said:


> Sounds like your car wants a stand alone and new tb and gas pedal from a SR20. Convert the drive by wire, run a MAP sensor and get the most out of your VET.


what do you mean by converting the drive-by-wire?


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

B15VET said:


> *chimmike*..it is a B15...its the Japanese model also called a SUNNY. Its a RHD.
> *spdracer*..i think i overheard the auto electrician say something about a 'drive-by-wire' like you mentioned. Unfortunately i didn't get a complete clip so the pedals and other stuff ain't here.
> Well now that makes it two things I didn't get..the MAF sensor and the pedal throttle gismo. I got the ecu and harness. How can I make it work guys?
> I had a det b4 with 2.5" piping. Is it necessary to up that size this soon?? What gains can I expect with 3" pipe over 2.5"?


You need the MAF, O2 sensor, the key, ignition switch and VET computer. Also I *think* the American B15 are also drive by wire, so maybe swapping some of the other parts might work.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I meant that you can't run the drive by wire with stand alone. The SR20 gas pedal runs a cable to the throttle body. With a stand alone you won't need the MAF either. May not be much more expensive if you need all the parts anyways. My Spec has an SR20 gas pedal, KA24 tb and TEC III.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B15VET said:


> *Andreas Miko*, I read your sig...nevertheless, your HELP IS WANTED!!!..lol!
> 
> Hey ppl...I'm new here and I hope to have fun.
> I NEED SOME HELP!!
> ...


Switch to a 2000 SE wire harness, ECU and older style throttle body and run a JWT ECU programed for your injector and MAF size.

Run a 3" exhaust
A front mount will work much better but it will have slightly more lag.

Mike


----------



## B15VET (Apr 22, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Switch to a 2000 SE wire harness, ECU and older style throttle body and run a JWT ECU programed for your injector and MAF size.
> 
> Run a 3" exhaust
> A front mount will work much better but it will have slightly more lag.
> ...


are you suggesting that i get rid of the stock harness and ecu that i got with the engine?...car is still down btw..i got a z32 maf and awaiting the arrival of a s-afc2... hope things work out for me soon.
anyone done this swap sucessfully before?


----------

